# "Nature's Garden" by Samuel Thayer



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are looking for books on edible wild plants, I would suggest Nature's Edibles by Samuel Thayer. This book is very informative. It has over 40 pages on acorns alone including everything from leeching to bread making. It is a very high quality book with glossy paper and is full of real color photos, not drawings or computer graphics. Highly recommend it!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

fantastic resource, something everybody should have, I will amazon mine tomorrow


----------



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation! I have it on my "want" list.


----------

